

#Hashtag Checker - Check Your Hashtag For Bad Words - flexxaeon
http://picsho.com/hashtagcheck/

======
tehabe
At least they don't claim it is anything other than a joke.

"Disclaimer: #Hashtag Checker is for entertainment purposes only, and makes no
guarantee that your hashtag is free of offensive words or phrases."

~~~
flexxaeon
Yeah. Was just a way to chime in on the fun surrounding the recent Susan Boyle
PR gaffe [http://gawker.com/5962642/susan-boyle-temporarily-regains-
re...](http://gawker.com/5962642/susan-boyle-temporarily-regains-relevance-by-
inviting-her-twitter-followers-to-an-anal-bum-party)

